# new liluns



## cat (May 22, 2010)

Hye peeps.. just a couple of q`s i collected my two two fancy mice breeding trios and a breeding trio of mammates on sunday... they all seem to be settling nicely eating for england... how old do the fm girls have to be before being introduced to the chaps(mature enough)?? i was told its about 3-4 months is this right... all fm`s will be 6 weeks i believe this friday, all fm`s are currently seperated as i did notice one of the bucks was chasing a fem around and there was some squeeking.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The fancy mice does need to be 12 weeks before breeding


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

cool thought it was cheers for that  .. now to just do mite treatment on em all..


----------

